# Who Was A better Willy Wonka?



## Revolution (Sep 14, 2013)

Gene Wilder


Johnny Depp


----------



## Uncle Acid (Sep 14, 2013)

I like both, but the obvious answer here is Gene Wilder.


----------



## Palpatine (Sep 14, 2013)

Gene Wilder


----------



## teddy (Sep 14, 2013)

Mean           gene


----------



## Itachі (Sep 14, 2013)

I wasn't too sure but he Gene had a way about his acting.

Also I read this as "Who _has_ a better Willy Wonka?"


----------



## Rukia (Sep 14, 2013)

Troll thread?  There isn't much debate as far as I can tell.  Do you have friends IRL that claim Depp was better or something?


----------



## Ennoea (Sep 14, 2013)

Depp was awful so idk how this even a competition.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Sep 14, 2013)

I enjoyed Depp's more, but that's a matter of personal taste.

Between them with the book in mind? Wilder easily.

But I don't book Wonka is more. . . zanier than Wilder.


----------



## MF NaruSimpson (Sep 14, 2013)

johnny depp 

he's more modern and futuristic, and he has better special effects


----------



## Gabe (Sep 14, 2013)

Gene Wilder


----------



## Huey Freeman (Sep 14, 2013)

Wilder looks more of a Drug Lord running his operation. While Depp looks like one of Wilder steady customers.


----------



## The World (Sep 15, 2013)

I don't even see how this is a question

Johnny Depp was terrible he might as well be a black hole that sucks up other franchises


----------



## Jena (Sep 15, 2013)

Gene Wilder. It's not even close.

EDIT: Ok, I'll provide my reasoning.

Gene Wilder Wonka is both charming and slightly threatening. There's something slightly unnerving about him, but at the same time there's something really engaging/inviting about him. You're never quite sure what he's going to do or what he's thinking. This, to me, makes him an interesting character. You want to meet him, but you don't know what to expect from him.

Johnny Depp Wonka is played more child-like and socially awkward than the Wilder's slightly crazy Wonka. He's portrayed as someone who refuses to grow up because his abandonment issues. He's not as threatening as Wilder, but he doesn't really have that "cool" factor to him. I personally find his character annoying/unsettling and it's hard for me to latch on to anything about him that I think is interesting. I don't want to go this guy's factory and I don't want to meet him.


----------



## Rukia (Sep 15, 2013)

Jena said:


> I don't want to go this guy's factory and I don't want to meet him.


Very good point.


----------



## Vault (Sep 15, 2013)

This isnt even a debate.


----------



## Cheeky (Sep 15, 2013)

Depp's Wonka even getting any votes is just depressing.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Sep 15, 2013)

Wilder. No contest.


----------



## GRIMMM (Sep 15, 2013)

Gene, clearly.


----------



## Ino Yamanaka (Dec 5, 2013)

Gene Wilder duh.


----------



## heavy_rasengan (Dec 5, 2013)

Obviously Gene Wilder but Johnny Depp was not terrible; he was actually very good in my opinion.

loved this scene;

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VnTaCAYxHCo[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## MartialHorror (Dec 5, 2013)

Wilder. Depp's was annoying.


----------



## Nuuskis (Dec 6, 2013)

Gene Wilder definitely.


----------



## A. Waltz (Dec 9, 2013)

gene wilder of course

how is that even a question?


----------



## -Dargor- (Dec 12, 2013)

Wilder if you're over 12

Depp if you're a kid


I'd go with Depp simply because, you know, its a kid's movie...


----------



## Violent by Design (Dec 12, 2013)

[youtube]RZ-uV72pQKI[/youtube]


----------



## Lace (Dec 12, 2013)

Gene Wilder did such a great job in this role. All Johnny Depp did was leave me with the impression that Wonka was a p*d*p****.


----------

